# She loves me, she loves me not!



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Just a quick question for all of you...but first a short story. 

Some of you might know my youngest V Pacsirta was imported to the US from Hungary. I knew that if I wanted another Vizsla I'd have one from the country of origin. Not only because it's a Hungarian breed but also because I really loved the more "tough" look of the European Vizsla. She endured the 30-something hour flight like a champ and came here as happy as she could be. Pacsi was a good puppy, very obedient, very loving. She and my oldest V Sophie got along great, my husband adored her, our cat MuMu didn't mind her....everything was going so well! My little Pacsi was my angel :-* 

Well, let me tell ya! As time went on, she grew very close to my husband. I mean, she followed him everywhere, watched his every move, sat on the stairs waiting for him to return from the store and so on. I feel like she's no longer MY Pacsirta but my husband's. Not that I'm jealous or envy him... It's just that I really, really wanted her, and she chose him : She loves me, too, of course... but you should see her around my husband - she worships him! Of course, my love for her hasn't changed but I can clearly see she prefers my husband's company over mine....unless he's not at home, of course ;D

So, the question is - are your Vs mama's or daddy's girls/boys? Did you want a Vizsla and he or she chose your spouse? Just curious :-[


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I understand exactly how you feel. I went to pick up my V boy from the breeder, stayed in the hotel overnight with him, trained him to go potty on the newspaper (hotel & airport bathroom floor, and then re-trained to go outside for potty taking him outside every 30-60 min day & night for a week), held him while on the plane flying back home, etc. The long story short, my boy now worships my husband; his commands must be followed. He loves me too, but as others say, my boy thinks my love is unconditional, so he can afford to be a spoiled child once in awhile with me.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

When we first went to meet Dharma at 4 weeks old, She went straight to my husband as if she knew that I was the tough one. I didn't like it that she chose him and this was a sign of things to come. Yes I train her and take more time with her but she is somewhat close to my husband now but she is very much my little girl and I can't go anywhere without her always being there or looking for me. She is definitely not as obedient or as happy with our 20 year old daughter though.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Cooper is a daddys boy but kenzie is defo a mummys girl.
xx


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

With our labs, our oldest is my husband's dog, through and through. She has even struggled with gun-shyness, but will hunt, just for him. She mopes when he leaves like she lost her best friend. Her registered name starts with "Daddy's Girl". She will mind me, but prefers to be with my husband. Our youngest lab is a mommy's girl - very protective of me. She will mind my husband but prefers to be with me. When we got our vizsla, we joked about who's dog she would be. She surprised us and her answer is "both". She likes to spend the most time with the person she thinks she will get the most attention from at that moment. Of course when it is time to hunt, all three are daddy's girls.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Suliko
Were in the same boat.
My rotten boy Cash has chosen my husband as his favorite.
I picked Cash out of the litter, and did all the hard work with him. All the time I spent running him, and hunt training, and he choses someone else. He will go as far as pointing my husband, if I have him standing by me in the field. He stays put but his heart is not in it. As soon as I release him, he makes a mad dash for my husband. Then he's on cloud nine to be by his side.
Cash has plenty of rules because of his temperament, and him and my husband break them all. When I'm not around, they sit on the couch together, sleep together, and Cash gets to ride copilot in the truck. They share meals and the biggest thing. Cash gets to break on the flush, or shot if waterfowl hunting. They are best buddies, and I'm the rule enforcer. I asked my dog trainer if he could train my husband to work with Cash correctly. He laughed and said " You don't have enough money for me to train him.'' I know Cash loves me, but not in the way he his crazy about my husband.
I have the girls, which are more attached to me, so its okay.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

My husband decided to get a V as he had one before, I wasn't keen to getting a relatively "big dog"

After they(hubby and son) got her home she immediately chose me and followed me everywhere and more than 2 years on it's still like that.

When I get out of the bed she get out too and goes with me outside and have a quick ball play then I gave her food. 

My son says she is not even eating when I'm not home the moment I'm home she wolfs down her food

If for some reason I stay late in work she gets extremely anxious and looking out of the window.

She is my second kid for sure and even though she is bossy with me I love her unconditionally.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Joint decision to get a vizsla, but I did everything with Ester. Attended training classes, toilet training (that was easy peasy thankfully), crate training, got up in the night (several times, for several months)! I feed her, walk her, love her etc, but I have to admit, she's a daddy's girl. She lurrrves her daddy!  She goes crazy when he comes home from work. I have an 18 year old son, and a 20 year old daughter, and Ester tends to go to my son, rather than my daughter. Maybe the men of the house are calmer. Who knows! Interesting thread.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

So glad I'm not the only one! Despite doing pretty much all the work and spending most of the time with Dex, he is most definitely a daddy's boy. I'm very much the bad cop to my husband's good cop, so it wasn't a total surprise. The other day I saw Dex go up and start nipping at my husband... who then grabbed his snout... and starting kissing him. Grr, pretty sure he wouldn't have done that in front of our trainer! (TexasRed, if only they did husbands too!) Although they both did look really guilty when they realized I'd seen the whole thing  It doesn't help that on days my husband is home alone with him (rare) his go-to move is to turn on the TV, settle him down with bully sticks and start a snuggle fest!


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Daisy is a Momma's girl (for now)! It will be interesting to see if she switches on us once she's fully vaccinated & is able to go on walks (hubby will be doing majority of those). She's just 15 weeks old, but I do the majority of her care. She whines & waits by the baby gates when I leave to run an errand or go grocery shopping. Thankfully she can be distracted from this after about 10 minutes. When hubby leaves, no big deal. This does get "interesting" when one of our kiddos need something in the middle of the night & I leave the bed to check on them--she jumps out of bed too & tries to follow--I'm getting better at remembering to put the baby gate up behind me.  When hubby gets up for work, Daisy may readjust but she stays in bed with me.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

My Daisy is definitely a mummy's girl, although she wouldn't thank me for letting everyone know. She is my 20 year old daughter!  Nice choice of name wbavos!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dre is definitely my dog.... unless someone comes over and sits down on the couch or the chair. In that case, he firmly attaches himself to that person


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson is a total mama's boy. He loves my husband, but he cannot stand to be without me.

When my husband gets home from work, Watson will be so excited to see him, he'll greet him for about 5sec and then come flying to me as if he feels guilty that he's not loving on me. 
My husband will also let him out of his crate when we get home, and Wats speeds right past him trying to find me.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Pippylongstocking said:


> My Daisy is definitely a mummy's girl, although she wouldn't thank me for letting everyone know. She is my 20 year old daughter!  Nice choice of name wbavos!


Pippy--we are huge Disney fans & have two young daughters--I voted for Dixie but the girls won me over to Daisy (for Daisy Duck). We call her Daisy Dog! Our cat's name is Jafar (from the Disney movie Aladdin).


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is a big Mommy's boy. Of course he loves his dad too, but he prefers me to hold his leash and sleeps with his head on my stomach. He cries if he can't get into my lap while I'm sitting, and grabs my wrists in his mouth and slaps me to get my attention. He can't stand me to give anyone else a hug or affection. I think he is especially attached to me because I did the majority of his puppy care. When we got Chase, my husband cared for him in the morning while I was out running Miles. Chase loves me too, but he has become my husband's dog overall.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh wow! Thank you everyone for all the responses! Great stories, and I'm happy Pacsi is not an exception. I guess, it's a dog thing - to choose their owner even though we were the first ones to choose them. I do see a trend here - women are the rule-enforcers and husbands are the rule-brakers ;D My husband too spoils Pacsi rotten - shares couch and food with her, cuddles with her and gives her big kisses. It's impossible not to love him :
With Pacsi being so attached to my husband, I'm glad I have Sophie, our oldest V, on my side. She has become sort of a momma's girl. And she's not the cuddly Vizsla type but she'll cuddle with me, especially now during the cold winter months. She also loves to sleep mostly next to me at night 
I love them both so dearly! :-*


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby is obsessed with me for certain things and my husband with others. When it comes time to cuddle, she is all over me. She focuses on relaxing with mom but when it is time to play, it is all about daddy. I don't exist during that time. 

During my pregnancy, she was taken it to a new level of wanting to be touching me. I assume when the baby comes in a few weeks that might change and she will spend more time with my husband. 

I guess we got the best of both worlds with her. Who knows maybe when our son comes and they grow up together she will choose him


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Being the only human in my house - the dogs have no choice but to love me the most. . Penny definitely has a hard time choosing who she loves more between me and Cash! She cuddles with me, but if Cash gets up on the couch she will leave me for him. She's in heaven when she gets to cuddle with both of us at the same time (and I love it too). I've been gone on a business trip for a week, so I imagine that tomorrow when I get home she might love me a little more than Cash, at least for a little while.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is definitely *my* girl although she does love the wife and kids too. She also loves the in-laws and makes such a fuss of them when they visit to the point that they look at me and say "your little princess has deserted you"......given 5 or 10 minutes though she's back up on the sofa with her head on my lap though


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I am the only human in the household... and Willie is in love with me!  However, he does not hesitate to spread the love around when I have guests over. If a few people are sitting around at the kitchen table, he will go from one to the next, draping himself over their laps (if they will allow it) to get lots and lots of pets. So while he is in love with me, he also LOVES everybody! He just craves affection!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

For the first while, maybe up to a year, Dozer loved me (mom) more. Then started drifting more towards his daddy. So I said I'll get my own V. And we got Penny. And she LOVES me. She loves certain things about her daddy but she always comes back to me and lays with me and follows me around the house even if Dozer and dad are lying on the couch. And will wait for me by the door if I leave instead of laying with dad and Dozer. Dozer on the other hand is perfectly satisfied with just me when his dad is not home. He's more in love with his habits than the person he's doing them with. But he also ALWAYS has an automatic love for any other men that own dogs. And yes, dad is the rule breaker while I'm the enforcer always "nagging" not to do this or that with them.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this thread has got me wondering who new pup (  ) will love most.....still working on it


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

harrigab said:


> this thread has got me wondering who new pup (  ) will love most.....still working on it


Another wire?!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> this thread has got me wondering who new pup (  ) will love most.....still working on it


About time you went 'Double Trouble'!!!!!!!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > this thread has got me wondering who new pup (  ) will love most.....still working on it
> ...


december, yep, wire, wife pending


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> > harrigab said:
> ...


out of all our pets *Ruby included*, I've never actually chosen any, yet I'm the zoo- keeper. I enquired to a breeder who in my humble estimation is the top breeder in UK for whv's and he's more than happy to place one of his pups with me. I hasten to add that we have met but purchasing a pup was not the reason.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If it's the breeder I think it is, you're in for one amazing dog! How exciting!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is why I always wear a shirt that says "MOM LOVES ME BEST " around my sister!!! 
IT TOTALLTY drives her crazy!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*harrigab*, congratulations!! So exciting! About time!  

(*tknafox2*, it's all good, we all have those days  )


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Suliko said:


> *harrigab*, congratulations!! So exciting! About time!
> 
> (*tknafox2*, it's all good, we all have those days  )


I'm still trying to convince my wife that it's a good idea,,,for me anyway.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Very envious. I love my smoothy, but would dearly love love love a wirey. Tried and failed on numerous occasions, to convince the rest of the family! Until I grind them down, I'll just have to make do with all the gorgeous pics of wireys on the forum! especially einspanner's Scout, and your Ruby. Not seen much of Hot mischief's Boris recently. Another cutie.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I tink Ruby's "order of looove" is , me , Gabriel (my youngest son), he wrestles and pups out with her, Lou, (my wife) and last but not least Harrison, (who seems more interested in minecraft and x-box than anything at the moment). Harrison is on a sleepover tonight so I sent Ruby up at Gabriels bedtime with him, she came down a couple of hours later with his "onesie" brought it up on sofa and kicked it about a bit till she got it where his belly button bit is on her nose...and yep, I've left my camera in Ute from todays shoot ???


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

pippylongstocking- I agree with you I like to look at all the pics of the wires on the forum! Our boy H is half wire/half smooth- he never got that much in the way of a wire coat though.

The pic of him and his smooth friend was taken 6 months ago- he has since grown a stripe of hair along his back so everyone thinks he's a ridge back 

As for who he likes the best- he follows me around the house more etc but is more obedient with my husband!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris is a mummy's boy, I constantly have to try to make sure that the OH gets cuddles too. He's away until Friday on work though, so I get to be a complete hog!

Helloooooo vizsla in the bedroom!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy loves all the family but me especially, she is often found draped round my shoulders, she follows me into the shower and sits there waiting, she once jumped into my bath,Darcy is more like a sheep, following me around all day, but I wouldn't have it any other way, I just love her so much....probably to much..bless her. :-*
I have just been out with Darcy for a couple of hours with my new camera..it's to technical for my small brain..anyway here is a snap of her..


----------

